# Do You Use The CODE button?



## WayneT (Dec 12, 2004)

If like me you have been having trouble posting an example of coding (to help a fellow member in need) and you find out that it does not display properly, just paste or type the URL or image location or whatever into the Editor. Highlight with the mouse and press the CODE button at the top of the Edit Box.
It will automatically put the coding front and back for you as in the following example:
	
	



```
[code][img]http://www.discusscooking.com/images/xmaslogo.gif[/img]
```
[/code] Or you can put the 'Codes' in manually. Everything will display correctly then, although in a panel.

For example If you wish to show someone how to Code an image to Post, you would just end up displaying the image like this






However, if you use the CODE button you will display the actual coding like this:

```
[img]http://www.discusscooking.com/images/xmaslogo.gif[/img]
```

The reader will have no trouble understanding how to code for that particular instance.

Yes, I know there are BB Code Help files.  But obviously they have not helped everyone on this topic.

Mozilla Firefox users with the BB Code Plugin can just copy the URL etc right click, and select CODE. Its that easy.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks Wayne - I was wondering what that code button was for!


----------

